# Baby Female DARK sable Jesup GA



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201092081657992&set=gm.765339500165800&type=1&theater

All contact info included in the post!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

She is gorgeous! I saw her posted on Facebook, too. I checked for an update (I would totally foster her if she needed it) and apparently a 70 year old man is adopting her today - she also has five backup adopters. Hopefully the man is a very active 70 year old!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome news!! The post is now unavailable or expired.....


----------

